

Mammoth Tweets-Create and Tweet Reviews,quotes,garage Sales and More for Twitter - kp2015
http://mammoth.social

======
kp2015
Hi Everyone. Initially the app was created to overcome the Twitter 140
character barrier, but as we were building the app we realized that we can use
Mammoth Tweet app for much more. Would love for everyone to try and provide
feedback.

Thanks.

Kevit

